# 1/22 New Orleans Hornets - L.A. Clippers



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Saturday, January 22th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena 



*(6-32) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








[email protected]








*Los Angeles Clippers*
*(18-21)*



*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Matt Freije #35 | Bostjan Nachbar #10


*Los Angeles Clippers Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Corey Maggette #50 
Rick Brunson #9 
*Frontcourt:*
Bobby Simmons #21 
Elton Brand #42 
Chris Kaman #35
*Key Subs:*






















Kerry Kittles #30 | Quinton Ross #13 | Mikki Moore #33 


*Key MatchUp:* 









*<->*








*Lee Nailon #33<------->Corey Maggette #50*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Clippers are without Marco Jaric, Chris Wilcox and Shaun Livingston, all of them are on the IL! and Kerry Kittles didn't play aswell the last game so I don't know if he will play against us...
and I also don't know if Baron will be back, but I don't expect him to play...

I am predicting a very close game:
Hornets 98
Clippers 96


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I really think we'll win this one! Last game Rick Brunson killed us in overtime, this shouldn't happen again

Hornets 98
Clippers 89


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> *(6-32) *
> *New Orleans Hornets*
> ...



The Clippers are not the home team for this game, the Hornets are.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

This is a good West coast game the Hornets can win! They just need a few players to step up!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: 1/22 New Orleans Hornets - L.A. Clippers*



> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> 
> 
> The Clippers are not the home team for this game, the Hornets are.



I know, in the headline I wrote: @New Orleans Arena!

But I think you mean the ---*@*--- between the logos?!?! I just make it everytime because it looks good, but I will stop doing it if we are at home if you would prefer it, ok?!?!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Hornets 90

Clippers 85

This is a game we should win. Play competitive basketball for four quarters, limit 3pt attempts, drive to the basket and get to the line, and hit the boards.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i think we can take this one as well, i have a feelin that barons gonna make a guest appearance at his hometown, especially since theres no backup for dan anyway. 
hopefully anderson gets a good 25 minutes tonight, the dudes got game and has definately worked on his shot since last season with the nuggets. I'm gonna guess
hornets 93
clips 86


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Incredible game by Dan Dickau...

That dude is making me look so good...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Dan the Man in Hornets' Win*

WOW! Incredible game! We won 88-85 due to 2 clutch threepointers from Dan Dickau in the last 20 seconds!!! Casey Jacobson just played 10 minutes and couldn't hit from the field but I never mind as long we win...
JR Smith had a good game with 12 points, and some assists and rebounds!
Lee Nailon also scored a solid 22 points and was only topped by Dan Dickau who scored 27!

Boxscore 

Recap


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Inside the LockerRoom: Postgame Quotes 

Byron Scott likes Dan Dickau a lot, you can see it in this interview...It will be interesting who will start when baron is back: Dan Dickau or J.R. Smith...

If Dan starts Baron maybe moves to Shooting Guard....


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't think Dickau will start along with BD, we need a player like Dan off the bench! I'm sure BD and Dickau will be on the court together for some minutes, but I don't think they should be out there together for too long


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

damn, Nailon shot 10 of 15 from the field! How does he score his points? Jumpers or layups? and I'm wondering cause he's obviously a good shooter but I think he hasn't hit a three this season.


----------

